# Shook Swarms



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

A swarm has bellies full of honey when they leave to start drawing comb with. So smoke the doner hive first so they gorge on honey then shake, and put feeder on the receiving swarm box if robbing won't be an issue at the time. Don't do it if robbing might be an issue, which means do it during a flow. Shake in extra as some are going to fly back to the old home.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks Ray. How long should I wait after applying ample smoke? A few minutes?


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

transferring a comb of brood over to the Lang is immensely helpful in having the bees decide to stay in the box you shake them in. Not sure if your topbars will fit in a Lang like mine do, but I'd recommend modifying a couple of them by lengthening or shortening them so you can substitute one topbar for a frame to get them going. Remove it as soon as they have decided to stay in the Lang.

I do my shaken swarms TBH to TBH and don't smoke them, but I am usually transferring drawn comb that is already filled with nectar over to the split to get them going so they don't need to carry it in their bellies. And I'm usually doing shaken swarms in mid spring when there are tons of flowers blooming anyway.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

ruthiesbees said:


> Not sure if your topbars will fit in a Lang like mine do, but I'd recommend modifying a couple of them by lengthening or shortening them so you can substitute one topbar for a frame to get them going.


Unfortunately, I didn't have your foresight and I started down a 15" bar length path to the point of no return. I will modify as you suggested or cut out and rubber band. I will be doing this around mid-late March, so some trees and deadnettle will be in bloom. Thanks Ruthie.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Nordak said:


> Thanks Ray. How long should I wait after applying ample smoke? A few minutes?


I would say that a couple of minutes is all it takes.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I've done it once, gave them a frame of young brood to anchor and give the queen a place to start laying. It worked out quite well and I fed them to draw out the foundation.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks JRG. Sounds like it could definitely work out then.


----------

